# Old country over under, pecos or RiverGrille Farmer



## threeriversbbq (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey everyone. I am new to the forum but I really enjoy all of the advice and stories from everyone. I am looking at getting my first smoker. I have narrowed them down to three. The old country pecos, the old country over under and the RiverGrille farmers. I was hoping for some insight and recommendations. Anything you got would be great. Thank you


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us!

I'm not familiar with the smokers you chose.

So I can't comment on them.

Are you looking for electric, gas, charcoal, or wood.

We can help if we know more.

Al


----------



## red farr (Feb 6, 2016)

Old Country   ...   Pecos

Red


----------

